# Dog dish/Poverty caps



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

What do you guys /gals think about the increasing popularity of not only GTO's but all other makes of muscle cars with owners installing dog dish hubcaps on stamped steel wheels.I put a set on my 68 goat over a year ago with radial redlines. I love the clean look. I still have my Rallye II's and can change the look of the car every so often. I guess it is just a matter of taste. 
I really noticed alot more cars this past year with poverty caps. It is really cool seeing a GTO rip down the 1/4 mile wearing hubcaps.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have the dish caps now and then, but will always remember when I met Jim Wangers and showed him my car. He saw the wheels and told me he never liked the plain-jane dogdish caps on the GTO. He always liked the full wheel covers better. That stays in my mind whenever I see GTOs with the dogdish caps.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I love poverty caps. 

I'd love to have some 69's. Even if I just hang em' on the wall.

Most people that bought GTO's new with the poverty caps planned to put aftermarket wheels on and did'nt save them that's why they are uncommon today.

They look BA on some slightly widened steelies. :cool

OP, *please* post some pics of that 68 with the steelies *and* the ralley's?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Had them on the `65 for decades and liked the look, but the Cragars look even better.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like them a lot, have run them, but am now running Rally wheels......may run them again. They are a lot less hassle with no rim rings to whack and scuff....and they do look clean.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hideaways and Hubcaps! I love it. Was your car originally optioned this way 400fitz? Love a factory oddball. And the color too, different. 

Did these cars come with black wheels or body color wheels when the beenies were ordered? BC would look pretty nice even if not "correct".


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> Hideaways and Hubcaps! I love it. Was your car originally optioned this way 400fitz? Love a factory oddball. And the color too, different.
> 
> Did these cars come with black wheels or body color wheels when the beenies were ordered? BC would look pretty nice even if not "correct".


The car was originally a hideaway, Verdoro Green car with black Cordova top. It was also optioned with the deluxe hubcaps which are the full cover with eight holes and PMD logo in center. Tempests usually had them. Wheels were originally body colored in 68 but only on certain color options. I believe those unavailable colors dictated the black wheels. I don't know that for sure. I like the way the black powder coated wheels contrast the red. Car is wearing a Buick red from the 80's. Car was last painted this color by the previous owner in 1986. Paint is starting to check and show its age . Car really could use some body and paint. Just enjoying the driver aspect of the car and will button up paint/body in next 2-3 years.(hopefully) I don't want to take apart the car until I can give a full commitment in getting her done. Verdoro green will once again cover this car in the future.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

400fitz said:


> The car was originally a hideaway, Verdoro Green car with black Cordova top. Verdoro green will once again cover this car in the future.


Atta boy!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Verdoro Green was also available on '67 cars as special order, and looks BOSS.


----------

